# PGL Trips



## jimmysmum (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Parents,

How many of you have experienced your child going away on a PGL trip? Jimmy is going in July and to say im nervous is being very kind. 

For those who dont know, its an acitivity holiday which they go on monday-friday (Hes quite sensitive to exercise..2 freddo's = 45 mins in Gambardos) they do all sorts of different acitivities and have great fun, we had to put him down for it around the time he was diagnosed and our team suggested we do so, so that he doesnt miss out on anything etc, i agree with this and weve been told that there will be a risk assessment done and all that and trained staff etc etc but im still making jokes that arent really jokes that maybe the rest of the family should look into a short break ourselves that week and wouldnt it just be a coincidence if a short break right near the PGL trip landed on the mat!  no doubt ill gain a few more grey hairs that week, thank god i have highlights i dread to think what colour its turned in the last few months!! xx

)


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 3, 2010)

Blimey- theres a blast from the past! I went on one probably 23 years ago!

Doesnt help I know, but had the time of my life!


----------



## am64 (Mar 3, 2010)

my son did one when he was in year 6 how old is jimmy ?? son had a good time was worried cos his asthma and wieght in those days ...but he had fun


----------



## jimmysmum (Mar 3, 2010)

am64 said:


> my son did one when he was in year 6 how old is jimmy ?? son had a good time was worried cos his asthma and wieght in those days ...but he had fun



He's in year 6 now and going on PGL this July x


----------



## am64 (Mar 3, 2010)

jimmysmum said:


> He's in year 6 now and going on PGL this July x



same age ...i just asked son now 16 and he said yes they had a great time did loads of stuff canoeing climbing quadbike( but well restricted speed) archery  and was with all his mates from school... other school there at same time so great feeling of comradary ...obviously for you the D gives concern but with some good planning etc maybe it be good whats does jimmy want to do ??


----------



## jimmysmum (Mar 3, 2010)

am64 said:


> same age ...i just asked son now 16 and he said yes they had a great time did loads of stuff canoeing climbing quadbike( but well restricted speed) archery  and was with all his mates from school... other school there at same time so great feeling of comradary ...obviously for you the D gives concern but with some good planning etc maybe it be good whats does jimmy want to do ??



Yes same age it must be a yr 6 thing! Sounds fab, my niece went on one recently and loved it too, i have no worries but the D obviously, he's happy to go then every now and then he says 'mum pgl should i go? and gives me a look' but i know its on the D thats probably a bit worrying for him, he has good control though so should be fine and all his good mates know about it, theyve been lectured enough by him and of course there will be people trained etc, its the parents who worry more i think! x


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you going?

If not you could always do what Bev did when A went away, go and book into a place relatively near.  You don't have to tell Jimmy but you could tell the staff.  At least you then have peace of mind that you are near.

Make sure you have plans for every contingency.   Can't remember what regime he is on, sorry brain like seive, but if on MDI you may have to cut right back on the Levemir or Lantus every day (equivalent of when someone is pumping they put on temporary basal rates so only say 60% is going in).  

He may need more to deal with a hypo than normal ie 20 carbs of quick acting rather than 15 carbs.   He should probably have the quickest stuff as well which is coke or lucozade (he may have that already).    He may need a packet of mini mars bars and eat them all day as extra free carbs.

Good luck, I would worry as well, it is our job as parents to worry isn't it?


----------



## bev (Mar 3, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Are you going?
> 
> If not you could always do what Bev did when A went away, go and book into a place relatively near.  You don't have to tell Jimmy but you could tell the staff.  At least you then have peace of mind that you are near.
> 
> ...



'relatively near'? I was 69 feet away in a beach hut! Could i have got any nearer/ lol.Bev x


----------



## am64 (Mar 3, 2010)

bev said:


> 'relatively near'? I was 69 feet away in a beach hut! Could i have got any nearer/ lol.Bev x



heheee did alex enjoy it was he ok ??


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 3, 2010)

Where is the one Jimmy is going to??


----------



## jimmysmum (Mar 3, 2010)

LOL Bev!! 

Loubie hes going to the Linconshire one x


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 3, 2010)

thats a shame if it was the hindhead one you could have stayed with me lol its only 5 mines from my house. I agree you should find somewhere close by just in case n if nothing happens its a nice break away =) lol x


----------



## am64 (Mar 3, 2010)

jimmysmum said:


> LOL Bev!!
> 
> Loubie hes going to the Linconshire one x



im sure there are beach huts in linconshire ???!!!??


----------



## mumtokieren (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness, this is one of my predicaments right now! My son is in Y5 and is due to go in May ~ i was all for it as we've always been told not to restrict him so that he feels different, plus his sister went two years ago ~ we've paid the first deposit and the next installment is due in two days' time and i just keep asking him if he still wants to go in the hopes he'll say no! :-(
The main reason for this i think is because Ive decided to start testing my boy at 3am daily and i obviously can't expect school staff to do that can i! I know i can't wrap him up in cotton wool but i really am worried


----------



## Copepod (Jan 19, 2011)

If he's sharing a room / tent, others might not be too keen on 3am testing, either.


----------



## mumtokieren (Jan 20, 2011)

So. ..... Does that mean u think i shouldn't let him go? Thanks


----------



## Copepod (Jan 20, 2011)

No, of course he should go, but 3am tests might not be practical.


----------



## mumtokieren (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok thank u x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2011)

I think that the people looking after him would need to have a good idea of what you would expect to be a reasonable level for him to go to sleep on, taking into account activity during the day, when he last ate etc. Write it down and give your phone number so that they can call if they are unsure.


----------



## mumtokieren (Jan 20, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I think that the people looking after him would need to have a good idea of what you would expect to be a reasonable level for him to go to sleep on, taking into account activity during the day, when he last ate etc. Write it down and give your phone number so that they can call if they are unsure.



Thank you Northerner - I really don't want him to go, but I know I have to let him be a 'normal' child and do what other children do (to an extent!)


----------



## shiv (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey are you on the CWD list? There are lots of parents talking about this exact thing at the moment!

Have you got a care plan in place with school? Have you spoken to any of the staff to see if they would be willing to do a 3am check? Armed with a torch and a quiet pair of slippers, it shouldn't disturb the other children too much. And yes, there are staff I have heard of who will do it!

I definitely think he should go on this as long as all the right care is in place for him. And get on the CWD list, there are loads of parents talking about this at the moment


----------



## Mel (Jan 20, 2011)

HI 

My daughter went on a couple of trips like this , staff tested when they went to bed and I gave them what she must not be below, they woke her and gave her a snack if needed , she was on MDI then and we adjusted both the levimer and novorapid to compensate for activities and had jelly babies if required on top.

She is on a pump now and going on a swimming camp (2x 2hr swim sessions a day and land training ) we have been advised only to give 20% of bolus and reduce basal overnight to 50 % and have a temporary rate on all day !

I would definatley let him go, but have a mobile phone with him loaded with your number his teams number, the DSN number and your local Paediatric ward (in case theres no one else available) then staff can ring  and get advise  24/7.
we always get her to ring before bed let us know she is okay, make any adjustments required for the next day and are the staff okay .


----------



## mumtokieren (Jan 20, 2011)

thank you for your sensible advice and yes, I fully intend to join the CWD mailing thing, just haven't gotten around to it yet - need all the support and help I can get!  Miss Panicky Annie, me!


----------



## Cate (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi, different perspective for you...

I've never been on a PGL type holiday, however I did spend approx 4 months working for a competitor of theirs, at a site in France and another in Norfolk.  We had kids staying on site with various conditions, from cystic fibrosis to diabetes, asthma, etc etc.  Some of the time was with school trips, and the rest with unaccompanied kids - we collected them from their parents, took them on the ferry, spent the week (one kid stayed for 5 weeks!) with them and took them back to their parents at the end.

When kids stayed with medical conditions there were procedures put in place - all staff were briefed on what was required, and for eg cystic fibrosis our onsite first aider provided the daily physio.  When offsite we always carried emergency contact details plus any medication that the child didn't carry themselves.

Working with school groups, the teachers usually held the emergency info & medications but we were always briefed by them/the centre managers on anyone we needed to keep an eye on.

One thing I'd say is that the food is like a school cafeteria normally, so something in your care plan might need to specify quick access for food.  Also check what offsite activities they'll be doing, as the packed lunches don't always contain the same amount of carbs as the meals available on site.  They should be flexible though, your son won't (or shouldn't) be the only diabetic they'll have come across.

I hope he has fun


----------



## mumtokieren (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Cate


----------

